# Income protection insurance for redundancy



## keith85 (13 Dec 2008)

Hi I have recently taken out income protection insurance which covers income protection due to accident, illness or unemployment / redundancy with a company called 'insurety'

I dont know if anbody is familiar with this company or this product, but I am wondering if anyone has dealt with them, and also I was quoted an online premium of a few hundred which I accepted, this may be a silly question but I was wondering is this premium an annual charge or a monthly charge?


----------



## aishling99 (15 Dec 2008)

you are seriously saying you took out a policy and paid a few hundred euro and you don't know if its monthly or yearly that you have to pay it?  Sounds very odd to me.  I've had a quick look at site and it gave an option for monthly or yearly so you must have selected one.  And for me it was a few hundred a month so I hope you just got a quote and didn't actually take the policy out.


----------



## bacchus (15 Dec 2008)

or may be Keith is simply advertising the company he works for?


----------



## keith85 (15 Dec 2008)

I asked for a detailed quote and accepted in principle but have not bought yet, doesnt seem to clear about payment frequency. I was just wondering how this worked.

I do not work for this Company, i would hardly ask about how they charge if I worked for them.


----------



## aishling99 (16 Dec 2008)

ur best bet is to check the documentation they gave you or to give them a ring as with any other policy it can be paid monthly or yearly so no one here is going to be able to answer your question.


----------



## demon 90 (17 Dec 2008)

ii had the pleasure of two Insurety sales reps calling to my place of work, total cowboys, they tried telling me thay insurety was part of the Aviva group which own hibernian insurance *which they are not*!!,

i told them that i am well insured, and my partner is well insured and they proceeded to tell me that the policies that we had were useless and *they would cancel them for me*,
even after saying i wasnt interested they still persisted, how nany times do you have to say no


----------



## EMG (19 Feb 2010)

COWBOYS is right.... had he a northern twang.... Their reinsurers were part of the Aviva Group... Their sales people are pushy alright.  They have no right to call to you in your work place uninvited. You should have taken their names and reported them to the regulator... chancers. DONT anyone BUy from them.... they are worse than combined insurance... far worse since all their sales agents are ex combined staff....


----------

